
The Paradox of Deeper Learning: The Unlearning Curve - jonbaer
http://blogs.edweek.org/edweek/learning_deeply/2015/04/the_paradox_of_deeper_learning_the_unlearning_curve.html
======
vosper
Heads-up: This is nothing to do with "deep learning" in the machine-learning
sense.

It's mostly about the need to "unlearn" things that you learned about a topic
while on the path to understanding it, because some of the things you learned
may have been simplifications or generalizations, that ultimately end up
confounding a true understanding.

The period of unlearning will allow you to grasp deeper / more fundamental /
truthier concepts, but it can be hard to do.

------
nosideeffects
I think the deeper troughs must be where a lot people rage quit Mathematics in
K-12?

